# Taney Cnty, Missouri



## Brian S (Apr 29, 2007)

Went for a brief trip today but didnt find all that much

Plenty of Collard Lizards including this beautiful male


Centruroides vittatus


Habitat


Latrodectus mactans


Wolf Spider


----------



## Brian S (Apr 29, 2007)

Last week went to the same place and found an A hentzi burrow under a rock


Finally tickled it out with a blade of grass


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Apr 30, 2007)

*thats awesome*

bout a 5 hr drive would get me to that area   very tempting     great pics   looks like a cool place to explore  i had heard there are tarantulas in missouri    u j/ proved it


----------



## KUJordan (Apr 30, 2007)

loxoscelesfear said:


> bout a 5 hr drive would get me to that area   very tempting     great pics   looks like a cool place to explore  i had heard there are tarantulas in missouri    u j/ proved it


you oughta' check out the thread from our Bug Hunt last year...we found a *few* things in the way of tarantulas...


----------



## GQ. (May 1, 2007)

Very nice collared lizard Brian.  I miss seeing those little dinosaurs perched atop a boulder on the side of a road.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Crotalus (May 2, 2007)

Those collared lizards are stunning!


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 3, 2007)

Collared Lizard picture isnt showing


----------



## arrowhd (May 3, 2007)

What, no pictures of Branson? lol.


----------

